
The art of Skype set-dressing: how to video-call the office when in quarantine - mr_toad
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/11/quarantine-video-call-coronavirus-colleagues-home-work
======
prgr
So - not sure about this how-to. Any artfully placed pot plant might not be a
good idea behind the camera.

